# Inversor DC/AC senoidal modificada y cargas inductivas



## Radioman (Abr 10, 2006)

Hola y gracias por leer este mensaje,

Sabría alguien decirme porqué no es posible la alimentación de dispositivos de tipo inductivo como motores o reactancias de tubos fluorescentes, mediante un inversor DC/AC que proporciona una salida de tipo senoidal modificada, es decir, una señal parecida a una onda cuadrada pero que entre cada semiciclo deja un espacio en reposo para así simular de alguna manera a la onda senoidal. Tiene que ver algo el pico de corriente inicial de arranque? y el desfase entre corriente y tensión?

Gracias


----------



## Josefco (Ene 7, 2007)

Saludos Radioman.

   En caso de cargas inductivas como: Motores. Compresores.
Aire acondicionado. Congeladores. Frigoríficos y Bombas, estos deberían necesitar una potencia de pico de arranque que es de 3 a 9 veces superior a la potencia nominal especificada en la etiqueta. Cuando Ud. Necesita mover cargas inductivas de
este tipo, es el momento de pensar en colocar un modelo de conversor con salida AC de ONDA SENOIDAL PURA.
   Con una electrónica más elaborada se puede conseguir una onda senoidal pura, con una
eficiencia del 90% o más, dependiendo de la potencia. La incorporación de microprocesadores
de última generación permite aumentar las prestaciones de los inversores. Se utilizan en
instalaciones con alta exigencia de calidad de onda, para motores de inducción y sofisticados
aparatos que requieren una forma de onda senoidal pura. El coste de estos inversores es
mayor, pero nos permitirán trabajar sin dificultades en estos casos especiales.

 Espero te ayude de algo. chao.


----------

